
Show HN: Quickjson.com – Quick and easy way to generate a fake JSON API - rochacbruno
http://quickjson.com 
Quick and easy way to generate a fake JSON API
======
raelmax
This is very useful to prototype the frontend of applications. Thanks man!

------
rochacbruno
[http://quickjson.com](http://quickjson.com)

